# Spaying tomorrow



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby goes in for it in the morning, only thing that's bothering me is the obvious...keeping her quiet for 10 days :


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Good luck Rube's and Harri,

It's been a big week Birthday and a 'visit to the Vets'!!!!!

We're having a tough time at the mo, with River in season and Brook (in-tact)!!!!!!

Eye's everywhere and individually timed locked downs!!!!! :-X

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Best wishes to Ruby... I'm sure she will be fine. But you're right -- the real challenge will be the ten days of "down time"! 
Well, let us know how she does with her surgery. Willie and I will be thinking of her. :-*


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hope everything goes as smoothly as you could wish - including the 10 days!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

All went well, she's a bit shaky and very drowsy. Fast asleep on her bed at the moment.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Good to hear. Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

fairly wolfed down post op scrambled eggs


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thunder lips ;D

How old was she?

I said I would never cut Sir Rud

and sew Willow's clam 

but my options are less

then puppies in bunches now

would love 2 or 3 champ litters

but my dull brain says No Mas


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rudy said:


> Thunder lips ;D
> 
> How old was she?
> 
> ...


she was 2 last week Rudy, getting her spayed was a sensible thing to do I reckon, never could breed off her being a half and half, and would hate to have a month off during hunt season if she came on heat


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I must Create Barb Wire Panties with Full stun guns soon 

this may have helped me some as well 

sand digging clams in massive bunches the 70 s ,80 s and 90's

when I could of been eating less fiber LOL

How do you plea

Nordic?

Your Honor

Innocent ;D

by Reason and seasons

of Insanity Sir :-*

Rudy maybe worse

start the Cad system plazma water cutters "

We need Da' Box sets

Victim in all of this

your Honor :-\


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad things went well with Ruby. Wishing her a quick and healthy recovery! :-* 

I think the first few days you won't have any problem to keep her calm. Elza started to get a bit more energetic after 4-5 days. 7-8 days... Now that's a different matter! We had to keep her on leash for 2 weeks so you should think yourself lucky with 10 days!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear Ruby is doing well after her surgery!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

She's not had a pee or poo since her op over 24 hours ago.....hope they've not sewn her "bits" up lol!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...32659061.30137.111189025610312&type=1&theater


ok, not exactly Ruby's scenario


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bad day today ..after 2 days of wondering if Ruby was even aware of her spaying we got the backlash today. lots of sickness and diarrhoea this morning. I was at work but wife spoke to vet nurse and was assured that it's probably just a delayed reaction to anaesthetic. I hope that's all it is :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, no!!  

Wonder if there is any particular kind of food you could give her to settle her stomach and calm things down... Maybe her Vet could suggest something? Poor girl!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've gone back to scrambled eggs for her supper, maybe some boiled rice for breakfast tomorrow. I think she might be struggling with her kibble atm.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Seems like those things would be soothing... A few special meals and rest... Poor Ruby!


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I would definitely go with rice and some chicken broth. Poor baby. Probably worse for you guys than her though!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just been woken by another very smelly liquid ejection, not sure which end it came from but luckily it was on floorboards and not carpet, looks like a night on the sofa for me and poorly Ruby


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Did you check yourself ;D

After telling me about the custom multi colored extra small depends 

The Key to the bus was you really climbing the rope Man up and freeing yourself :-X  ;D

"LMAO'

On a kinder note

Trust me " BIFIDUS LOWFAT YOGURT" ADD D'S DROPS AND PRO BIOTICS'
POWDER ONLY LIGHT CHICKEN BROTH

AND BROWN RICE ONLY

YOUR FREE 3 DAY MAX OF THAT DEPENDS IS BACK IN THE CLOSET AND YOUR BACK ON YOUR JUNGLE GYM' ;D

MATE

THE CORE THE GUT IS THE KEY 

NOT DA' DIAPERS ;D

MATE'

NEVER LOCK IT DOWN :-X

FIBER IS FREEDOM ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not a good night  another couple of "episodes", not sure from which end as I'd nodded off, but this time there's traces of blood in a mixture that can be best described as weak oxtail soup. If she's no better by tonight I'll give the vets a call.


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, can't image how hard this has got to be on you. Hope she makes a quick turn around. Can you call your vet to make sure the blood is not something that should be addressed sooner?

Poor Ruby, we're sending her well wishes & good thoughts.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hope Ruby is feeling better by now!!

I was wondering, harrigab, what kind of anesthesia your Vet used on her. Do you know? I've read over and over again that because the Vizsla can be sensitive to some forms of anesthesia, Isoflurane Gas is the preferred anesthesia for this breed. I think most Vets already know this, but it could be a factor in her sickness. Just wondering... How's she doing?? :-\


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope she is feeling better. 
Have you taken her tempter, to make sure its not elevated? If its not, cut her off her food/water for a few hours. Then just give her a couple of table spoons of bland chicken and rice, with a table spoon of canned pumpkin.
Make sure its not the pumpkin that's for pies, that one has all kinds of sugar and additives. You can repeat this meal every couple of hours if she is holding it down.
Measure her water out a 1/4 cup each hour.

When dogs have a empty stomach and then eat/drink a large amount it comes right back up. Then your back to a empty stomach. You feed again, and the process keeps repeating itself.

I would call the vet. Get her checked out and have them do full CBC panel.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry, I should have added only use the pumpkin till her poos aren't runny. Pumpkin helps a constipated dog go, and one with loose stools firm up.
If you find she is throwing up, and does not had diarrhea don't use it at all.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Anesthesia could be a call used

full blood panels

Rectal body temp

Core infection

Nose damp or dry?

Eyes clear?

How long did her surgery go?

No humor today and make sure She is drinking well

eating is not yet a risk or key yet

and Team Rudy and Willow says get strong and well 

you matter


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a lot brighter this afternoon, nose damp, eyes clear, skin snapping back well, no eruptions, gums nice and pink. Salmon fillets defrosting for breakfast


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D 

Few can flex with Omega '3 

Earned ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

So glad to hear it!


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad she's on the mend!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

roll on saturday  we're both getting cabin fever and saturday will be her 10th day since her op and the timespan the vet advised for recovery. ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

all good,,,and back on my throne, don't mess ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Rub a dub tubby and Sea salts matter ;D

The eyes tell it all ;D 

lmao


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

she was "bored" at first..."slip the lead father and let me go!"
..a mild 4 miler was enough I thought as we'd done a little 2 miler early this morning


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So glad to hear that Ruby is getting back to her beautiful self. She looks good!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

So glad Rubes is starting to feel better! I need me a Wirey V! :

Rudy, that 2nd last photo, 'Please Dad?' ;D


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Nelly said:


> So glad Rubes is starting to feel better! I need me a Wirey V! :



Me too! She is beautiful.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ruby's looking good again......

Which is more than can be said for those trousers of yours Harri!!!!

Have they had an argument with those boots or what???

Sorry just looked at the photo again, they are shorts........

I could see your 'Twiglets' hanging out of them!!!!  ;D

How's the leg/cut? On the mend I hope!

Nice to see Rube's back to her self  

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

organicthoughts said:


> Nice hunting boots harrigab!


Jack Pyke ones, really comfortable ;D


----------

